# ID please



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

I have seen this fish for sale, just wondered what it is and if i should buy it.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Could be a Cynotilapia afra, possibly the Chitande variant, though something about it makes me think possible a Pseudotropheus species.

As to should you get it, what size is your tank and what other fish are in there?


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

I have a 65 gal tank

The fish i have are:

Metriaclima estherae
Metriaclima callainos 
Iodotropheus sprengerae 
Pseudotropheus crabro 
Metriaclima greshakei 
Labidochromis caeruleus 
Labeotropheus trewavasae 
OB Peacock
Aulonocara stuartgranti 
Aulonocara jacobfreibergi 
Sciaenochromis fryeri

Is this what he is ?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=876


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Sonny W said:


> I have a 65 gal tank
> 
> The fish i have are:
> 
> ...


I hope you only have a single fish from each of those species. Is it an all male tank? If your tank is a 3ft 65, then several of those species will not work long term, mostly due to their aggression levels.



> Is this what he is ?
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=876


Could well be. I don't know how common those are in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes i only have a single fish from the species, not sure if they are all male.


----------



## Sonny W (Sep 6, 2008)

The fish im going to have:

Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=835

Pseudotropheus sp. "Daktari"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=848

Pseudotropheus sp. "Elongatus Usisya"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2207

Pseudotropheus sp. "Kingsizei"
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=894

Metriaclima estherae (Red)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1730

Metriaclima callainos (Ice White)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=2593

Metriaclima greshakei 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=794

Labidochromis caeruleus (Lion's Cove I)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=713

Sciaenochromis fryeri (Chuanga)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1327

Cynotilapia afra (Jalo Reef)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1733

Melanochromis interruptus
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=758

pseudotropheus red cheek tsano rock

zebras various morphs x 2


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I think the fish in the photo is one of the _Ps. elongatus_-complex cichlids.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Should have followed Sonny's link - I would agree that there is a good chance it is the Mpanga variant of _Ps. elongatus_, but I would try to get an ID straight from the store.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Elongatus mphanga


----------

